# Finding Printer IP Address.



## Rip_Uk (Jun 8, 2006)

Just a quick question, I found this in printer properties or something last week but cannot find it now.  I'm looking how to find my printers IP address so I can create a network printer.


----------



## foreyes (Jun 8, 2006)

Exactly what I need to know (sort of...)! I'm running a Windows 2k server with 3 separate servers sharing the work. One of them is in a separate room because the main printer is installed to it. I want to get this printer separated so I can have all three dcs in the same room. I've searched online, but can't find any solid information on setting up a network printer. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rip_Uk (Jun 8, 2006)

look here:

http://uis.georgetown.edu/software/documentation/winxp/winxp.network.printer.html

this is what I used but im still having problems.


----------



## foreyes (Jun 8, 2006)

Thank you. That looked a lot better than anything I found in my searching. I'll let you know if it worked tomorrow when I make it back to where I was working earlier today.


----------



## TheChef (Jun 8, 2006)

If you ever jsut need to know your IP Address, run "cmd" (without quotation marks) and at the prompt type ipconfig.


----------



## Rip_Uk (Jun 9, 2006)

TheChef said:
			
		

> If you ever jsut need to know your IP Address, run "cmd" (without quotation marks) and at the prompt type ipconfig.



I'm after the IP address of my printer though.


----------



## way2evil (Jun 11, 2006)

what kind of printer is it? its plugged into the router right? if its a hp type in the model on hp.com and d/l the setup app


----------



## Rip_Uk (Jun 11, 2006)

way2evil said:
			
		

> what kind of printer is it? its plugged into the router right? if its a hp type in the model on hp.com and d/l the setup app



Yes, It is plugged into the router and it is An Epson Stlyus R340, the computer picks it up as "Ready" but it still doesnt accept prints from the computer or laptop (which are wirelessly connected).


----------



## way2evil (Jun 11, 2006)

hmmm. does the printer work when plugged in via usb?


----------



## Rip_Uk (Jun 11, 2006)

Nope, it doesnt work at all, the prints go through the computer if it is say a notepad print but dont register with the printer as it seems, but when doing a print test or microsoft word print they don't register at all.


----------



## way2evil (Jun 11, 2006)

so the printer dosent work when plugged into a computer via usb or the big long ugly port? that means its a problem with the printer and not the network


----------



## Rip_Uk (Jun 11, 2006)

Its plugged in USB but in the printer settings in control panel it says "Ready" So it must be ok


----------



## way2evil (Jun 11, 2006)

just because the printer thing says ready dosent mean it is working. have you tried unplugging your printer for a minute, and putting it back in?


----------



## foreyes (Jun 14, 2006)

As far as finding the printer's IP (I don't know if you still need this, but I didn't see anywhere in here that you had found it), it should be actually on the printer somewhere. If it is not on a sticker, or something, you can get to it through the menu. Every printer is different, so I can't say where exactly, but this is how you change it anyways, in case you need to to get it on your network.


----------



## apj101 (Jun 14, 2006)

eh?
your not clear on the situation
1. You have a printer
2. You have a wireless router
3. You have a desktop connected to the wireless router
4. You have a laptop connected to the wireless printer
5. The printer is plugged DIRECTLY into the router, as in the cable leaves the back of the printer and goes straight into the router, it never touchs a PC/Lappy

If 5. is true then it is unlikely your printer will even have an ip address. The router is acting as a printer server, they do this by creating a virtual network port that mean a imaginary usb port for example. To conect to it you will specify the ip address of you router, and then conect to any printer attached to the virtual port.

For better instructions i need to know the make and model of the router


----------



## Rip_Uk (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes they are all true, as long as 4. = You have a laptop connected to the wireless *router*.

how do I find the IP address of the router? The make is GURU and im not sure on the model as of yet because I don't have access to it at the minute.


----------



## lethalforce (Jun 15, 2006)

Print out a test page (button on the printer should do it) then look on it and somewhere it will tell you, it HAS to tell you!


----------



## apj101 (Jun 15, 2006)

> Print out a test page (button on the printer should do it) then look on it and somewhere it will tell you, it HAS to tell you!


why would the test page tell you IP address of the router?


> 4. = You have a laptop connected to the wireless router.


yeah that what i meant, my typo



> how do I find the IP address of the router?


use ipconfig
google it


----------



## Rip_Uk (Jun 19, 2006)

apj101 said:
			
		

> use ipconfig
> google it



Thanks



> Print out a test page (button on the printer should do it) then look on it and somewhere it will tell you, it HAS to tell you!



If I could get the printer to print I wouldnt be asking this question. hehe (I can print it when the printer is just plugged into the desktop and not acting as a network printer.)


----------



## Christian Darrall (Jun 20, 2006)

you have to set the printer with an ip address, basically, go into the menu on the printer and assign the ip address, you can find this in the manual if you are so truobled. then you assign it as a printer in windows XP


----------



## lethalforce (Jun 22, 2006)

apj101 said:
			
		

> why would the test page tell you IP address of the router?



lol no, it tells you the ip address of the printer, not the router


----------



## foschia (Jun 23, 2006)

if its a network printer then you should be able to open command prompt and type ping _printer name_ hit enter and it should return with the ip


----------



## Rip_Uk (Jun 29, 2006)

I have gone into run, typed cmd and then used ipconfig. I have tried to use all three of the IP addresses mentioned and still it will not print. These are;

IP Address
Subnet Mask
Default Gateway

Im not sure these are ip address' that I should be using for my printer/router.

Any help please?

I have also tried typing _Ping (name)_ but this doesnt work.


----------



## apj101 (Jun 29, 2006)

make and model


----------



## Rip_Uk (Jun 29, 2006)

Epson Stylus Photo R340


----------



## apj101 (Jun 29, 2006)

of the ROUTER


----------



## Rip_Uk (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh I'm sorry, It is just a GURU router, I am pretty sure it is this one
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/90973


----------



## Trizoy (Jun 30, 2006)

Go into the dhcp table and look to see what doesnt have a name, or doesnt work with your other computer setup... OR (this is good)..

You have 3 PC's? If you do you assign only 4 available local ip's in the router config. You turn all the pcs on and note thir local ip. The last one remaining is the printer.

Unless there is no ip address assigned.


----------



## Rip_Uk (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry, I have very little knowledge on the subject of networking. Where can I find the dhcp table and how do I assign avavilable local ip's/find the router config?


----------



## Trizoy (Jun 30, 2006)

Rip_Uk said:
			
		

> Sorry, I have very little knowledge on the subject of networking. Where can I find the dhcp table and how do I assign avavilable local ip's/find the router config?



Ok, you can follow my generic instructions or let me know the router model/make.

First step, login to the router.
-start, run, type cmd, in dos type ipconfig (note the default gateway)

-Go to internet explorer and type in //defaultgateway (to login)

-There should be a LAN section dealing with all the variables INSIDE your network. There will be a number that is close to your default gateway. Example: (Default gateway 192.168.2.1) Local IP pool 192.168.2.2 through 192.168.2.100. You are defining how many addresses you router is allowed to assign the ALL the computers. If there are 4 addresses available to computers ONLY 4 computers will be able to connect. If you have 3 PC's and the one printer only allow 4 to be used...

-Restart all computers and the printer. Let the printer turn on first. 

-Login to the router again. Look for a dhcp connections, or lan connections. It will be a list of people connected. IF you cannot find the table you can look at the ip's of all the other PC's and assume the printers ip. If it is not 3,4 or 5 it must be 2....


Good luck


----------

